# Scenes from the NYC GTC



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is Bill showing off the new fulcrum, the upcoming replacement model for the ever popular LRRP. Another new model introduced at the New York City get together


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Bill's original Paradive alongside a 1976 Benrus Type I Lefty-Lou


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

We're in motion now....


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn. I wish I wasn't on duty today.

Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Dave Wallace (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome pics, keep us updated!


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

The new Fulcrum, on the wrist.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

May the fourth be with you...


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pics! Nice to see the next MKII as well.

Menno


----------



## kyoungren (May 7, 2010)

Thanks to Bill and everyone who came today! It was great to meet so many people from the forum, and see and handle so many cool watches! The new Fulcrum, Explorer dialed Nassau, and Stingray were real highlights for me. There were many many other great watches there though-- fantastic!


----------



## Dave Wallace (Jan 12, 2013)

Any pictures of the Explorer dial?


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Dave Wallace said:


> Any pictures of the Explorer dial?


I had to leave the GTG early: hopefully, others will post some pics, as well.


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

Great meetup. Nice to meet all of you. I forgot to ask Bill if the explorer dialed nassau is something he is putting into production, or if it's just a one-off. I have a feeling its the former.


----------



## kyoungren (May 7, 2010)

The Explorer dial Nassau is going into production! 
And it's awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm loving the Fulcrum so far. Is the bezel grey? Still 42mm w/ 22mm lugs? What about screw bars vs spring bars and HEV?


----------



## kyoungren (May 7, 2010)

Bezel is grey, but I think there will be a black option also. Date at 4:30, HEV on at least one version, drilled lugs, not screw pins. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kyoungren (May 7, 2010)

Oh, and special dial with moulded lume indices that are applied, rather than printed on the dial, which makes them stand out. And a high domed sapphire that has a similar profile to the Paradive. 42mm case. Soooo sweeeet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reintitan (Mar 9, 2007)

*First off let me say >>>*

Dayam Bill, you lost a lot of weight! :-d:-!

I would love to see more pics of the new watches. The Fulcrum looks cool. Is an all blue bezel insert available?

We need to set up a West Coast GTG. Bill when's the next time you'll be in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

Does anybody know the story behind the Fulcrum's name and design? I know "Fulcrum" is what NATO calls the MiG-29, but that's my only guess.


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

i love the fulcrum. keeping an eye out for the non-matte version.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

As said, I love the pic of the new Fulcrum. But are there pics of the Explorer/Nassau and - or the new Stingray?

Menno

(*now, let's wait and see how long it takes Rolex to come up with a similar config*)


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! That Fulcrum looks nice! I agree that pictures of the Explorer-dialed Nassau would be nice as well.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Thieuster said:


> As said, I love the pic of the new Fulcrum. But are there pics of the Explorer/Nassau and - or the new Stingray?
> 
> Menno
> 
> (*now, let's wait and see how long it takes Rolex to come up with a similar config*)


Menno,

I actually missed the Nassau 3-6-9, so maybe someone else snapped it. Bill actually asked us to NOT photograph the new Stingray - and we had to respect that - because it was still a prototype. While it looked good to my eyes, dial text and finish were not completely up to his standards (he is a perfectionist, after all). I will say this: I compared it side by side to my Stingray and it looks very similar, which should make the fans of the OLD Stingray VERY HAPPY. There are a few slight differences, but I suspect Bill wants to keep them under wraps a little longer.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

found this on the ablogtowatch facebook page days ago


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

Ian Fleming has owned an Explorer 1016. Not the sub style like Bill has shown us here, but perhaps it's idea to call the watch 'Inagua' an island that inspired Fleming to write Doctor No (-according to Wikipedia)

Menno


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I could have made it next gtg hopefully


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



elbilo said:


> found this on the ablogtowatch facebook page days ago


He's going to sell a lot of these.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

Chris Moy, one of the really good photographers who kicks around our hobby, was kind enough to share his pictures from the NYC GTG, so I thought I'd share it with you all to get an idea of the breadth and depth of the watches which showed up yesterday. enjoy -

WIS Meet 2013 05 04 - Christopher Moy Photography


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

Thanks. You guys had a lot to talk about! Great bunch of watches, some come with a great story, no doubt.

Menno


----------



## JamesJackson (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



elbilo said:


> found this on the ablogtowatch facebook page days ago


Wow I can not wait to order one of those. The 3-6-9 dial is my favorite big crown configuration.

Any bets as to how long we will have to wait?


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



elbilo said:


> found this on the ablogtowatch facebook page days ago
> 
> elbilo - thanks for finding that pic - can't wait to get one of these! The combo of the 3-6-9 dial, minimal text, white seconds hand and date at 4:30 will make this a winner...It could just be the angle of the picture but it seems the hands on this 3-6-9 are larger than are used on the Vantage...the hour hand at least seems to be as big as the one on the Kingston.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



ljb187 said:


> He's going to sell a lot of these.


Yep. b-)

One to me, I'm betting....b-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



elbilo said:


> found this on the ablogtowatch facebook page days ago


That's sexy...


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice to see the 3 6 9 dial but I wish it was a non date. 

What is the main difference between the LRRP and the Fulcrum? I can tell it has a larger crown so it's more of a diver look vs. the Exp II look of the LRRP. I like the faux-aged bezel insert (grey). Is there much difference in the other case dimensions? I suppose this will be styled in homage of subs and GMT watches? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

It's also got an anti-magnetic dial, and the lume is actually molded, and then glued to the dial (Bill please chime in if I am explaining it wrong.) Honestly this is the nicest MKII watch. It has its own identityt, and I am just eagerly awaiting the polished version.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

cpotters said:


> View attachment 1072124
> 
> 
> The new Fulcrum, on the wrist.


Damn! That thing is a beauty!!! Can someone tell me the diameter and the lug width? When I saw the first picture of Bill holding it, I thought it was a genuine 5510 or so... I kept scrolling hoping for a close up! Thanks so much! Too bad I couldn't be there! For some reason the watch looks quite vintage and so does the bezel. Is that Bezel dark black or more of a dark greyish/worn out black look or is it the lighting and the pic? Maybe that's why it looks so vintage to me.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



elbilo said:


> found this on the ablogtowatch facebook page days ago


Oh lord...

I can't believe it. My silver lining to never getting a Kingston is about to be alleviated. Details?!

Release date?
Is that dial glossy or matte?


----------



## JamesJackson (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Plat0 said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> I can't believe it. My silver lining to never getting a Kingston is about to be alleviated. Details?!
> 
> ...


Mine too!

That will be a fine companion for my Nassau!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

The new "Fulcrum" excites me the most. Did Bill say if he's hoping to release it this year?


----------



## Addy711 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Plat0 said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> I can't believe it. My silver lining to never getting a Kingston is about to be alleviated. Details?!
> 
> ...


I feel the same way having missed out on the Kingston and Vantage. It looks amazing, eagerly awaiting details!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

So question:

Can we send our Nassaus and Kingstons in for a dial swap (naturally retaining the original in reserve)? I would love to see the 3 6 9 dial in my Nassau... 

This would be a nice item to offer at a fee that MkII deems sufficient. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

TheDude said:


> So question:
> 
> Can we send our Nassaus and Kingstons in for a dial swap (naturally retaining the original in reserve)? I would love to see the 3 6 9 dial in my Nassau...
> 
> ...


Wow, that's actually not a bad idea. For a small fee, you ship your watch to Bill, and he can swap the dial and send them both back, so you pay for the dial and service for the swap. though I would imagine Bill is busy enough that he would probably not have time for this. Maybe just sell dials to those interested.

In the meantime, I want more details on that Fulcrum. It looks very nice.
Rich


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

rmasso said:


> Wow, that's actually not a bad idea. For a small fee, you ship your watch to Bill, and he can swap the dial and send them both back, so you pay for the dial and service for the swap. though I would imagine Bill is busy enough that he would probably not have time for this. Maybe just sell dials to those interested.
> 
> In the meantime, I want more details on that Fulcrum. It looks very nice.
> Rich


Well... I think these watches are low volume enough that it could be done. Also, you really need to maintain the provenance of the watches so an official MkII service bill would ideally accompany any substantive changes. Without it, you have a sea of frankenwatches and nobody wants that...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

TheDude said:


> Well... I think these watches are low volume enough that it could be done. Also, you really need to maintain the provenance of the watches so an official MkII service bill would ideally accompany any substantive changes. Without it, you have a sea of frankenwatches and nobody wants that...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Bill has become very careful about protecting his parts so I don't know if he'd send the original dials back. How many of you Nassau owners would be willing to give up your stock dial for the 3-6-9 dial instead?


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

that sounds like a headache that I'd personally avoid if I was running the show.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

TheDude said:


> Well... I think these watches are low volume enough that it could be done. Also, you really need to maintain the provenance of the watches so an official MkII service bill would ideally accompany any substantive changes. Without it, you have a sea of frankenwatches and nobody wants that...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2





***** said:


> Bill has become very careful about protecting his parts so I don't know if he'd send the original dials back. How many of you Nassau owners would be willing to give up your stock dial for the 3-6-9 dial instead?


I hate to rain on this parade but this option just isn't economically viable given the way we are currently set up to operate.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Plat0 said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> I can't believe it. My silver lining to never getting a Kingston is about to be alleviated. Details?!
> 
> ...


The dial is glossy. It's a process similar to the Kingston but instead of a gold layer its silver that is then blasted to appear white. Everything on the dial that looks white (except the lume and the depth rating) is actually silver plating. The minute track in the sunlight has an iridescence.

I am trying to put the dial into production this month so we are shooting for a launch before year end.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Yao said:


> The dial is glossy. It's a process similar to the Kingston but instead of a gold layer its silver that is then blasted to appear white. Everything on the dial that looks white (except the lume and the depth rating) is actually silver plating. The minute track in the sunlight has an iridescence.
> 
> I am trying to put the dial into production this month so we are shooting for a launch before year end.


Thank you Bill!

Looks like I'll be a sure buyer of this piece with a glossy dial. Launch before year end? The infamous wait time thats more like a long session of foreplay; the initiation of all MKII fanatics.


----------



## messenius (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Yao said:


> The dial is glossy. It's a process similar to the Kingston but instead of a gold layer its silver that is then blasted to appear white. Everything on the dial that looks white (except the lume and the depth rating) is actually silver plating. The minute track in the sunlight has an iridescence.
> 
> I am trying to put the dial into production this month so we are shooting for a launch before year end.


Will there be non-date option for this also?


----------



## setherd (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Yao said:


> The dial is glossy. It's a process similar to the Kingston but instead of a gold layer its silver that is then blasted to appear white. Everything on the dial that looks white (except the lume and the depth rating) is actually silver plating. The minute track in the sunlight has an iridescence.
> 
> I am trying to put the dial into production this month so we are shooting for a launch before year end.


it looks wonderful!, my first thought though was that silver tarnishes. Is there a clear coat or other protective layer over it?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



setherd said:


> it looks wonderful!, my first thought though was that silver tarnishes. Is there a clear coat or other protective layer over it?


 :think: I had the same thought....

How do you protect and, at the same time, isolate the highly reactive silver? :-s


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Yao said:


> I hate to rain on this parade but this option just isn't economically viable given the way we are currently set up to operate.


Well, I did say at a cost MkII deemed sufficient. I was thinking it would be costly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Yao said:


> The dial is glossy. It's a process similar to the Kingston but instead of a gold layer its silver that is then blasted to appear white. Everything on the dial that looks white (except the lume and the depth rating) is actually silver plating. The minute track in the sunlight has an iridescence.
> 
> I am trying to put the dial into production this month so we are shooting for a launch before year end.


And when will the Fulcrum be launched? Specs Bill?


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



setherd said:


> it looks wonderful!, my first thought though was that silver tarnishes. Is there a clear coat or other protective layer over it?





OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I had the same thought....
> 
> How do you protect and, at the same time, isolate the highly reactive silver? :-s


Yes there is a clear glossy coat on top that will protect the plated layers.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

TheDude said:


> Well, I did say at a cost MkII deemed sufficient. I was thinking it would be costly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Yes I understand. I hope I didn't offend but look at it a different way. Mostly its a matter of labor cost. What time one would save on my labor with sending in a watch that was in good condition (i.e. no regulation required and parts need to be replaced) would be spent on administration and cleaning prepping the case to be opened. So that would include:

* Corresponding with customers - explaining the process, the costs, and the standard updates
* Picking up the watch during a mail run, assuming these would come in at random times
* Checking the watch to make sure it didn't have problems. 
* Cleaning the case so that none of the dirt would get trapped in the movement when the case is opened
* Finding unexpected/undeclared problems with the watch when it arrived and then dealing with those

Then you have the part or parts.

At the end of the day we just aren't set up to do this kind of work. Even the services that we do actually are a break-even proposition for us and do not make us money at this time but naturally we do it because it is part of what is expected.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



sunster said:


> And when will the Fulcrum be launched? Specs Bill?


I hope in a couple of weeks. Right now we are just waiting on the bezels. I am doing some of the assembly now. The specs will be similar to the LRRP but with a 120 click bezel. Most of the changes are subtle improvements and we used a higher quality production method for the Fulcrum.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Yao said:


> Yes I understand. I hope I didn't offend but look at it a different way. Mostly its a matter of labor cost. What time one would save on my labor with sending in a watch that was in good condition (i.e. no regulation required and parts need to be replaced) would be spent on administration and cleaning prepping the case to be opened. So that would include:
> 
> * Corresponding with customers - explaining the process, the costs, and the standard updates
> * Picking up the watch during a mail run, assuming these would come in at random times
> ...


I was thinking about this last night after TheDude posted. It is almost like having to do a COA. You have to pull out the movement, remove all hands, carefully avoiding them being bent, replace the dial, make sure no lint or debris, put hands back on and make sure they are lined up. Then recase the watch and run another pressure/WR test on it plus the final checks to make sure its all in ship shape then repacking and shipping back. Probably even do a rate check to make sure all is good. Sounds like if you did it, it would have to be a high cost.
Rich


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

rmasso said:


> I was thinking about this last night after TheDude posted. It is almost like having to do a COA. You have to pull out the movement, remove all hands, carefully avoiding them being bent, replace the dial, make sure no lint or debris, put hands back on and make sure they are lined up. Then recase the watch and run another pressure/WR test on it plus the final checks to make sure its all in ship shape then repacking and shipping back. Probably even do a rate check to make sure all is good. Sounds like if you did it, it would have to be a high cost.
> Rich


Bill, I'm sure I speak for the group here when I say that we appreciate your craftsmanship immensely. Have you considered taking on another high quality watchmaker to take care of your warranty work and other aspects of service like the dial swaps? This would free you up for production (which would keep your loyal and patient fans happy) and other aspects of your business.

As a loyal fan, I'd be happy to send my treasured MkII pieces to any watchmaker who has your stamp of approval and as mentioned above, free you up to keep the new watches coming.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

All I can say is WOW!!!!!! I wish I was on the Right Side Coast to experience that one! Man O Man!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Yao said:


> I hope in a couple of weeks. Right now we are just waiting on the bezels. I am doing some of the assembly now. The specs will be similar to the LRRP but with a 120 click bezel. Most of the changes are subtle improvements and we used a higher quality production method for the Fulcrum.


Thats great. When can I order


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

Bill, that estimated launch date for the fulcrum is for the matte-cased version? I know you mentioned at the G2G that the non-matte version was still being worked out.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

***** said:


> Bill, I'm sure I speak for the group here when I say that we appreciate your craftsmanship immensely. Have you considered taking on another high quality watchmaker to take care of your warranty work and other aspects of service like the dial swaps? This would free you up for production (which would keep your loyal and patient fans happy) and other aspects of your business.
> 
> As a loyal fan, I'd be happy to send my treasured MkII pieces to any watchmaker who has your stamp of approval and as mentioned above, free you up to keep the new watches coming.


Believe me we have tried. I have worked with at least 6 watchmakers over the years and all of them fell short of what I would expect to be fundamental skills. The watchmakers that are "good enough" are all too busy to refer people to because all I would get then is hate mail about how long it was taking to get the watch serviced.

We are testing out a watchmaker currently. We'll see how it goes. I am optimistic but I won't count my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Thieuster said:


> As said, I love the pic of the new Fulcrum. But are there pics of the Explorer/Nassau and - or the new Stingray?
> 
> Menno
> 
> (*now, let's wait and see how long it takes Rolex to come up with a similar config*)


The Stingray still needs some work which is why I asked people not to take pics of that model. The bezel insert design needs to be revised and the bracelet finish isn't final yet. Also I put Stingray I hands and dials into the watch because the dial and hands are not ready yet.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Yao said:


> Believe me we have tried. I have worked with at least 6 watchmakers over the years and all of them fell short of what I would expect to be fundamental skills. The watchmakers that are "good enough" are all too busy to refer people to because all I would get then is hate mail about how long it was taking to get the watch serviced.
> 
> We are testing out a watchmaker currently. We'll see how it goes. I am optimistic but I won't count my chickens before they hatch.


I guess it's not me alone that has trouble finding a decent watchmaker that won't charge through the roof for a COA...

Rich


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Yao said:


> Yes I understand. I hope I didn't offend but look at it a different way. Mostly its a matter of labor cost. What time one would save on my labor with sending in a watch that was in good condition (i.e. no regulation required and parts need to be replaced) would be spent on administration and cleaning prepping the case to be opened. So that would include:
> 
> * Corresponding with customers - explaining the process, the costs, and the standard updates
> * Picking up the watch during a mail run, assuming these would come in at random times
> ...


I understand better than you know. You just described a Bob Ridley service. I had multiple hour-plus discussions with him about the finer points of the work he was doing for me. Not because I was a pain in the butt, but because he called me and needed to educate me on the decisions that needed to be made.

I understand and thanks for explaining.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Yao said:


> Yes there is a clear glossy coat on top that will protect the plated layers.


Thank You, Bill. 

Now.....Where and when do I sign up? ;-)

-Best to You-

Thanks Again :-!


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



sunster said:


> Thats great. When can I order


Hopefully soon.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Thank You, Bill.
> 
> Now.....Where and when do I sign up? ;-)
> 
> ...


We are trying to get the dials into mass production now. So I will have to let you know. I assume before the end of this year.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



elbilo said:


> found this on the ablogtowatch facebook page days ago


Excellent match. Where i can buy this one.


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

I really don't want to be a d**k, but can you just start by reading this relatively short thread.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Yao said:


> I hope in a couple of weeks. Right now we are just waiting on the bezels. I am doing some of the assembly now. The specs will be similar to the LRRP but with a 120 click bezel. Most of the changes are subtle improvements and we used a higher quality production method for the Fulcrum.


Absolutely looking forward to the Fulcrum.
Currently have the LRRP with a modded DLC bezel and love it.
Right on.


----------



## americandave (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

Are these models going to be available prior to the P300 and GMT releases?! Might need to ask the boss (wife) for a loan if they're coming out near the same time


----------



## Addy711 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



americandave said:


> Are these models going to be available prior to the P300 and GMT releases?! Might need to ask the boss (wife) for a loan if they're coming out near the same time


Bill posted earlier in this thread that the Fulcrum is in the coming weeks and the 3-6-9 Nassau is targeted by year's end. Can't speak to the 2 project watches, maybe somebody can chime in, but those both are still in the design phase I think.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



americandave said:


> Are these models going to be available prior to the P300 and GMT releases?! Might need to ask the boss (wife) for a loan if they're coming out near the same time


Come on! Read the thread brother...

It if that seems like too much work think about it in a logical fashion. The GMT and project 300 are both still in the design phase while you just saw two physical models of the new Nassau and Fulcrum. Wouldn't it make sense to which will be released the soonest?


----------



## americandave (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

Hey, the thread didn't exactly cover GMT and Project 300 - those projects have two years and several hundred posts worth of development, so I'd assumed if a new line was coming out as a surprise they'd be coming with it. I hadn't expected watches that already have deposits paid would be on the backburner to a new line.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Addy711 said:


> but those both are still in the design phase I think.


Still?!


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



americandave said:


> Hey, the thread didn't exactly cover GMT and Project 300 - those projects have two years and several hundred posts worth of development, so I'd assumed if a new line was coming out as a surprise they'd be coming with it. I hadn't expected watches that already have deposits paid would be on the backburner to a new line.


Backburner is probably the wrong choice of word: The 300 and GMT are both ground-up designs. The Fulcrum and the Stingray are tweaks on an older watch. Additionally, the 300 (and to a lesser degree, the GMT) are both group-collaborative, not unlike the Kingston. That alone slows the process down IMMENSELY, as "too many cooks" chime in on things like the length of a second hand, or the position of a font, or whether or not Bill has to chase dowm the one supplier willing to make an acrylic bezel that satisfies OCD watch enthusiasts. MkII has none of those worries when they take the drawings of an existing design (like the Stingray) and update it for a re-release. THIS was the single biggest gripe people had about the Kingston: the time from deposit to delivery. But as was stated many times by others in the forum, those delays were largely OUR own doing as we jumped at the chance to have input in the design and then got it. I'm glad for it, and wouldn't change a thing about my Kingston now but, boy, the process of giving birth to that beast was tough on everybody. I'll put up with it again cheerfully for certain models, but others should be "grab 'n go".
Just my $0.02.


----------



## dwg (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

I'm totally blown away by the 3-6-9 dial, but not sure, if I can survive till the next year.

this is not a design thread, so I hope you don't mind, but I did a quick photoshop..









what do you think.. I guess no date will be an option, but the bezel would be too Kingston-like?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



cpotters said:


> Backburner is probably the wrong choice of word: The 300 and GMT are both ground-up designs. The Fulcrum and the Stingray are tweaks on an older watch. Additionally, the 300 (and to a lesser degree, the GMT) are both group-collaborative, not unlike the Kingston. That alone slows the process down IMMENSELY, as "too many cooks" chime in on things like the length of a second hand, or the position of a font, or whether or not Bill has to chase dowm the one supplier willing to make an acrylic bezel that satisfies OCD watch enthusiasts. MkII has none of those worries when they take the drawings of an existing design (like the Stingray) and update it for a re-release. THIS was the single biggest gripe people had about the Kingston: the time from deposit to delivery. But as was stated many times by others in the forum, those delays were largely OUR own doing as we jumped at the chance to have input in the design and then got it. I'm glad for it, and wouldn't change a thing about my Kingston now but, boy, the process of giving birth to that beast was tough on everybody. I'll put up with it again cheerfully for certain models, but others should be "grab 'n go".
> Just my $0.02.


Well said, cpotters. |>|>


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



dwg said:


> I'm totally blown away by the 3-6-9 dial, but not sure, if I can survive till the next year.
> 
> this is not a design thread, so I hope you don't mind, but I did a quick photoshop..
> 
> what do you think.. I guess no date will be an option, but the bezel would be too Kingston-like?


...I'd think the hash marks would take away from the clean look of the 3-6-9 dial, IMHO


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



dwg said:


> I'm totally blown away by the 3-6-9 dial, but not sure, if I can survive till the next year.
> 
> this is not a design thread, so I hope you don't mind, but I did a quick photoshop..
> 
> ...


Yes, I think it looks really good without the hash marks on the bezel.


----------



## americandave (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*

It makes sense having a wait custom orders, but surely the wait time for a design phase should be less than the total delivery time for the Kingston right? The P300 design process was supposed to be improved over the Kingston, but I can't see how that's possible on these time frames: Preparing for the start&#8230;

Some wait over stock watches seems sensible, but how much is too much? At the going rate total delivery time for the P300 is set to be 5 years plus, and I doubt anyone would stake much on a speedier delivery.

Maybe most MKII fans are happy with that, but it's hard to gauge how much frustration this causes though, as complaints about delays tend to get deleted here.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



americandave said:


> It makes sense having a wait custom orders, but surely the wait time for a design phase should be less than the total delivery time for the Kingston right? The P300 design process was supposed to be improved over the Kingston, but I can't see how that's possible on these time frames: Preparing for the start&#8230;
> 
> Some wait over stock watches seems sensible, but how much is too much? At the going rate total delivery time for the P300 is set to be 5 years plus, and I doubt anyone would stake much on a speedier delivery.
> 
> Maybe most MKII fans are happy with that, but it's hard to gauge how much frustration this causes though, as complaints about delays tend to get deleted here.


The thing is, most of the long term MKII buyers know what to expect, and they accept the fact that these custom watches like the Kingston,Project 300 and Key West GMT are slow in development and the wait is long. Is it frustrating? Sure it is, at times. Heck, I'm almost 70 years old, I would like to be able to wear and enjoy my Key West a little before I either leave this orb,or get too senile to tell time!! In actuality, if you put your deposit up, and then forget about it, you are better off. It's actually easier to not worry about it when nothing is happening.Later on, when the delivery times harden up, and watches actually start getting delivered, the anxiety levels really get ginned up.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Whoop, missed out on it. Nice recap!


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



Arthur said:


> The thing is, most of the long term MKII buyers know what to expect, and they accept the fact that these custom watches like the Kingston,Project 300 and Key West GMT are slow in development and the wait is long.


As a new MKII buyer (I'm on the Project GMT list), would it be possible for someone to outline what the milestones are and the rough times between them? I'm not upset about how long this is taking, I expected it to be long. I would just like to have an understanding of what the process looks like and how far along we are in it.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: First off let me say >>>*



BigHaole said:


> As a new MKII buyer (I'm on the Project GMT list), would it be possible for someone to outline what the milestones are and the rough times between them? I'm not upset about how long this is taking, I expected it to be long. I would just like to have an understanding of what the process looks like and how far along we are in it.


While not what you meant, the "rough times" are the periods without any updates or ETAs. Generally, you won't have a good idea of when projects like this one will be finished and Bill doesn't usually provide visibility into the individual project milestones.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

